# Will the swine flu have any bearing on the forex market?



## traderforlife (1 May 2009)

Will the swine flu have any bearing on the forex market? Or if it does, what countries will it have the most financial impact on?


----------



## MRC & Co (1 May 2009)

traderforlife said:


> Will the swine flu have any bearing on the forex market? Or if it does, what countries will it have the most financial impact on?




Bet you do, your complex strategies made simple for us average folk hold all the answers right?  Just LOL. 

Don't know how some people sleep at night.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (1 May 2009)

traderforlife said:


> Will the swine flu have any bearing on the forex market? Or if it does, what countries will it have the most financial impact on?




has it done anything on the release of it? I don't trade the peso so not sure if it moved it.

It had more affect on the US futures the other day then the FX markets.

see what happens but I doubt it.

Cheers


----------

